# what are good iPhone Apps



## hct scott (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the great suggestions, definitely going to have to check some of these out.
I'd suggest Expensify, which I've been using to track daily expenses. I'm able to enter my receipts/expenses with my iphone and link up to quickbooks on my pc when I'm back at the office. Certainly saves some time, and keeps me more organized. It'll also allow you to take pictures of the receipt, and print/send expense reports.


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

hct scott said:


> Thanks for the great suggestions, definitely going to have to check some of these out.
> I'd suggest Expensify, which I've been using to track daily expenses. I'm able to enter my receipts/expenses with my iphone and link up to quickbooks on my pc when I'm back at the office. Certainly saves some time, and keeps me more organized. It'll also allow you to take pictures of the receipt, and print/send expense reports.


I looked into a receipt picture taker and the reviews said it crashed the phone. 

Are you having any trouble with the crashing?


----------



## hct scott (Apr 8, 2006)

I've only been using Expensify for a little over a month, and it has probably crashed 2-3 times. It really hasn't been a problem for me. Those select times it did crash, I only had to re-enter 1 receipt and picture.
I, did, look in to and use pro-on-the-go (?) for receipt tracking and picture taking, and wasn't satisfied with it. 
The main feature of expensify, for me, is the import/export with quickbooks. It only takes me a minute to enter a receipt and take a picture using expensify, and it'll transfer to quickbooks (not mac version). It has cut down on the pile of expense/receipts sitting on the desk "to be entered". Plus, my accountant says the pictures are better and longer lasting than the original receipt anyway. 

I'm certainly open to alternatives if anyone else has a suggestion, but, for now, this has worked.


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Scott.

I was reading on the site on how the system works. It's very confusing to me. 

Are you snapping pictures of the receipt? Are they automatically entered into quickbooks or just emailed to the bookeeper?


----------



## hct scott (Apr 8, 2006)

I am snapping pictures of the receipt, then they are emailed to the office along with the report of expenses. We are currently in the process of switching over from quickbooks mac, back to pc, so I'm not sure on the integration. Although, I would have to assume, the only thing that integrates is the actual chart of accounts that are specified. Unless I'm wrong, I don't think quickbooks has a way of storing receipts as it is, so I wouldn't expect the software to store the receipts from expensify..... make sense? To be honest, we're going through a bit of a re-learning curve going from Mac QB to QB pc version as it is, so we'll see how it all integrates.

Part of the reason for the switch is the fact expensify doesn't integrate with Mac version of QB. However, the hope is with the receipts being entered in the field as they happen, it will cut down on the stack of receipts on the office desk to be entered at a later time.


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

How much does Expensify cost? I never could see what the fee was.


----------



## hct scott (Apr 8, 2006)

The Iphone app is free. In our application, the expense reports are free to submit as well. We are a small company, and I'm the only person tracking expenses and submitting the reports to the office. All, of which is free. If you have more than 2 people submitting expense reports (which is different than emailing an expense summary) then the cost goes up by $5 per month for each person greater than 2.

I hope that helps. Who, or how many people are planning to use the app in your application?


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know. I think only one. i'd like my guy in OKC to send everything on a daily basis. I'd prefer hourly basis if that is possible.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Golf shot gps is my favorite.


----------



## SlappySeaBass (Oct 9, 2010)

*Useful iPhone apps*

I use the ConstructionMaster all the time and having it on my phone is great because it's one less thing I have to carry. But for calculating stair risers or siding exposure it is faster to use QuickCalcs because you just scroll the number to make adjustments rather than typing the entire ft/in/fract again and again. There is also an app called My Measures that let's you add dimensions to any photo taken on the phone. We email photos with dimensions all the time. The camera is probably what I use the most to document existing conditions or for future reference to installation specifics. I'm always looking for good apps, but they are sometimes hard to find.


----------



## alecdeshotels (Dec 30, 2010)

I use audiobooks while driving, so I recommend the audible app. It allows you to download books or newspapers straight to the phone and listen to them anywhere. Netflix and Pandora have apps as well for movies and music. Find my iphone is awesome. If you lose your phone it will show it's location on a map and give you the opportunity to lock or clear the phone(you need another device to run the app on that hasn't been lost). There's even an app for CT!


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Accept credit cards app


----------



## Andr3w (Jan 20, 2011)

Some good apps:

JotNot Pro - makes your iPhone a portable scanner for documents, receipts, etc. It can straighten the edges of the document.

Google Voice - get a free phone number from Google and use this app to manage dialing

Dropbox - a free account gets 2GB online file storage and syncing between multiple computers and iPhones

Convertbot - converts between many units

Soulver - a calculator based on a 1-column spreadsheet idea (no fractions though)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The best iPhune Application I have ever used was when I purchased a DROID and I smashed my iPhune!


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

The contractor talk app was cool for a week now it just crashes as soon as I open it. Carpenter helpers lite is sweet but there no way I would pay to upgrade. Sharebuilder app is sweet day trader/ carpenter
and as far as the argument that there's not 200000 apps there is and by the time you looked through them all there would be another 200k


----------



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

Pandora
Weatherbug Elite
Facebook (for work purposes of course)
App Box Pro
Newegg
Amazon
eBay
Cars.com
Zillow (kick a$$ real estate app)
Craigsphone or Craigspro
Dropbox!
Prizmo for scanning business cards with your camera
Angry Birds
(if you have kids, Tozzle and Super Why!)
Urbanspoon
PBS app (for sitting on the can)
LinkedIn (social networking for professionals)
-Photography Apps I like
Camera Bag
Rotator (duh)
PS Express
Colorsplash (great for giving a particular part of a picture some emphasis)
Flickr
Snapfish
USA Today
ESPN ScoreCenter
WebMD


----------



## parkcityframer (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are a few that I use that have not been mentioned yet. I live by them and the people I deal with are always blown away. 
Good reader- to have plans on phone and be able to red line or leave notes on plans. You can also email your notations to other people.
My measures- to communicate dimensions with architect, contractor, or home owner.
Wall framing- to generate cut lists. 
Graph pad- to draw and email sketches.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

another great app - Ant Smasher - when you arrive at your customer's home for an estimate - pull out your iPhone and smash some ants just to relax a bit ... 2 hours later when the customer knocks on your car's window, you will have them sold :laughing:


----------

